# What's happening?



## BredliFreak (Sep 15, 2015)

Basically, I want an update. How collections are going, herps you are seeing and wish list stuff etc.

As for me, I've got a couple of updates. Red and Lizzie are going strong, snuggly and placid as usual. Red made his first public appearance when I showed off my new cage I'm working on at a school function. I'm also going herping in the holidays to the Red Centre, hoping to catch my first snake (not including random vens I've used a hook on) barehanded (I'm talking stimmies) which will be exciting. In the future I'm planning to get either an ackie, some thickies, a pink tongue or a woma.

Regards,
Bredli


----------



## Herpo (Sep 15, 2015)

My wish list huh?
- Woma
- BTL
- Another Carpet
- Beardie
- Ackies
In a few weeks, I'll hopefully be able to have my python's new enclosure set up and post pics of it.


----------



## Burgo89 (Sep 15, 2015)

I have recently just got back online since trading my carpet for a pair of stimmies. They are going great, real friendly and enjoy getting out and being handled.

Hoping to get myself a big cabinet to DIY into an awesome enclosure for maybe an albino Darwin.


----------



## pinefamily (Sep 15, 2015)

Wish list: hypermelanisitc bluey, spencer's monitor, freckled monitor (orientalis), green tree snake.
A leatherback beardie for my birthday is our only new addition.
And current project is to finish the aviary setup for our 2 Mertens' water monitors in time for summer.


----------



## princessparrot (Sep 15, 2015)

Currently I have:A woma,A pair of shinglebacks, An Eastern bluetongue, A childrens Python and three eastern water dragons.

Wish list: to long


----------



## MatE (Sep 15, 2015)

Really only got back i to upsizing my collection over the last few months.Ive had my bredli female for a couple of years.I decided she needed a boyfriend lol.And after a bit of searching found her a nice hypo,hopefully pairing them up next year.I bought a juvenial pair of albino darwins from a local fellow,and if my nephew ends up getting his licence he will be getting them.
Ive also bought a adultish pair of albino darwins to pair up next year.And while i was at it a found a pair of pygmy pythons that are chasing each other around in their enclosure not sure if she will produce anything this year,might still have time,they are both not eating anything i offer so maybe a good sign?


----------



## twistedFrog (Sep 16, 2015)

I have a Diamond, Woma and childrens.
My wishlist would be Bredli, EWD and when I get the experience and some more space my ultimate a Liasis Fuscus, I just think they are the most beautiful python I have ever seen.


----------

